# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Paniekaanvallen

## Krisss

Hoi , ik hoop hier wat lotgenoten te ontmoeten die het ook lastig hebben van paniekaanvallen. 
Ik word het stilaan beu want het is nu een tweetal jaren in mijn leven.
Ik heb verschillende pillen voorgeschreven gehad , redomex, welbutrine , serlain en nog veel meer waar ik de namen niet van onthouden kan. Telkens komt het eens zo erg op . Ik ben relatief goed geweest met welbutrine maar werd er na een maand of twee enorm prikkelbaar van. Kon niks meer verdragen .. 

Wie weet wanneer je de juiste medicijnen hebt en wat je nog doorstaan moet want ik weet het niet meer . 
Ik ben idd ne gast en een beetje te emotioneel waarsch want als iemand anders pijn heeft of problemen voel in die ook . Kan het moeilijk uitleggen . Hopelijk begrijpt iemand mij want dit is mijn laatste hoop vrees ik . 

Hopelijk hoor ik iets van iemand ;-( 

Kris ../

----------


## plumplum

Beste Kris,

Paniekaanvallen zijn afschuwelijk. Je denkt dat je dood gaat, je kunt niemand om je heen velen, je hart bonst als een bezetene, kortom: algemene malaise. Ongeveer een jaar geleden kwam het bij mij opeens aanzetten, zonder enige waarschuwing vooraf en zonder dat er direct een aanleiding was. Mijn vrouw en ik waren pas verhuisd naar ons favoriete Portugal en woonden daar geweldig. Gelukkig kon ik terecht bij een Nederlandse arts, want om zulke zaken met een Cubaanse huisarts (die zijn in groten getale naar Portugal gehaald om het tekort aan huisartsen op te vullen) te bespreken is nogal lastig. Hij toonde zich zeer begripvol, had in oorlogsgebieden gewerkt waar flink veel trauma's ontstaan en schreef Cipralex 10 mg voor. Lees de bijsluiter maar niet, adviseerde hij. Natuurlijk doe je dat toch en dan schrik je wel even van de mogelijke bijwerkingen. Maar die bijwerkingen bleven uit, totaal. En ik ging me steeds beter voelen totdat de paniekaanvallen geheel verdwenen. In overleg met de huisarts heb ik toen de medicatie verlaagd naar 5 mg en tenslotte tot 0. Tot op heden - even afkloppen - ben ik er nog steeds vrij van. Ik lees dat jij de ene medicatie na de andere hebt gehad en dat maakt je ongetwijfeld moedeloos. Mocht je nog nooit Cipralex hebben gebruikt dan is dat misschien een oplossing. Ik kan je alleen maar heel veel sterkte toewensen.

----------


## Krisss

Heykes, bedankt voor uw snelle reactie.

Ik ben dus vandaag terug naar de huisarts geweest en dus weer nieuwe medicatie gekregen en ik hoop echt zover te geraken zoals jij.
Ik ben blij voor jou dat ze wegblijven en hopelijk voorgoed want het is echt niet aangenaam.
Ik hou je medicatie in men achterhoofd maar zal eerst deze nemen die ik nu weer heb. 
Ik moet nu welbutrine 150mg nemen samen met deanxit . Ik weet perfect wat je bedoeld met die bijsluiters ;-) ik lees ze ook nog steeds :-( ik hoop dat dit me gaat helpen en anders probeer ik hetgeen jij zegt . 

Echt bedankt ,

----------


## Ronald68

Krisss,

Ik weet hoe je je voelt. Een aantal jaren geleden kreeg ik last van angststoornissen. Sinds dien zit ik aan de paroxetine. Geen last meer van gehad, wel aangekomen  :Wink: . Ik slik nog steeds en voel me er prima bij.

Succes!

----------


## Krisss

Hey Ronald ,

Hetgeen jij opnoemt die heb ik ook al gehad en had alleen maar last van de bijwerkingen en had er spijtig genoeg niks verder aan. 
Had constant het gevoel van iets misdaan te hebben en echt bange gedachten. 
Nu sinds gisteren heb ik de deanxit genomen s avonds en ik ben vandaag weer zo zenuwachtig en ben extreem moe de laatste tijd. :-( echt heel vervelend. 
Ik ben echt blij dat jij ook geholpen bent , dat geeft me een beetje moed om door te zetten want ik zou zo weer met de medicatie stoppen omdat ik het nu constant heb. 
Ik hoop ooit zo ver te staan in mijn schoenen als jij, dan zal ik me heel gelukkig prijzen. 

Mercykes om de reactie , greetz Kris

----------


## Ronald68

Miss zou je eens aan uw arts of psycholoog kunnen vragen om paroxetine. Overigens winden de meesten het ontzettende troep.
Ik slik 20mg (sinds 2007) en heb slechts 4 weken erge bijwerkingen gehad. Momenteel de zaken goeds op de rit alleen last van overgewicht, maar omdat alleen aan de pillen toe te schrijven weet ik niet hoor.

Suc6!

----------


## Krisss

> Miss zou je eens aan uw arts of psycholoog kunnen vragen om paroxetine. Overigens winden de meesten het ontzettende troep.
> Ik slik 20mg (sinds 2007) en heb slechts 4 weken erge bijwerkingen gehad. Momenteel de zaken goeds op de rit alleen last van overgewicht, maar omdat alleen aan de pillen toe te schrijven weet ik niet hoor.
> 
> Suc6!


Hey Ronald ,

Ik ga niet bij een psychiater maar idd bij een psycholoog praten maar er zit naar mijn gevoel teveel tijd tussen de afspraken waaraan ik eigenlijk eerlijk gezegd niets aan heb momenteel.
Extra kg wil ik eerlijk gezegd ook niet echt ;-s 
Ik ga wel wekelijks naar men huisarts maar ik wil er haar ook niet te erg mee lastigvallen :-(

De welbutrine en de deanxit zijn tot hiertoe niet echt een succes maar voel me momenteel iets beter. 
Ligt het aan de medicijnen of is het gewoon toeval .. Weet het niet want de paniekaanvallen gaan met episodes.


Welke bijwerkingen had jij de eerste 4 weken eigenlijk en hoe kom je daar dan door ?

Greetz

----------


## Ronald68

Ik had de eerste 4 weken extreme angst/paniek en was lusteloos, later werd mijn persoonlijkheid wat afgevlakt. Nu heb ik eigenlijk nergens meer last van, en heel soms wordt ik een beetje paniekerig, maar kan het wel veel beter relativeren.

----------


## Krisss

> Ik had de eerste 4 weken extreme angst/paniek en was lusteloos, later werd mijn persoonlijkheid wat afgevlakt. Nu heb ik eigenlijk nergens meer last van, en heel soms wordt ik een beetje paniekerig, maar kan het wel veel beter relativeren.


Hey Ronald , 

De welbutrine heb ik ondertussen moeten stopzetten vermits deze blijkbaar geen goed medicijn zou zijn voor angsten.
Nu moet ik in de morgend een deanxit nemen en s avonds een deanxit. 
Twijfel of het beter gaat gaan. 
De paniek blijft er toch inzitten en het lastige is dat ik niet weet vanwaar het komt. 
En de moeheid en het lusteloze gevoel heb ik ook. Al weet ik niet of het door de medicatie komt of mijn lichaam gewoon moe is. 
Ik ga in januari toch eens vragen of ik Miss in aanmerking kom voor jou medicatie die jou op een goed spoor zette . 

Mercy voor je reactie , greetz Kris

----------


## Ronald68

Paroxetine wordt, aldus mijn huisarts, veel voorgeschreven door huisartsen als AD. De lusteloosheid is overigens bij mij volledig verdwenen, alleen nog die vervelende gewichtstoename.

Folle lok en seine foar 2013 zoals we dat hier zeggen xD

Groeten Ronald

----------


## Madje

Hallo,

Kijk eens op de site ( www.agrofobie.be) en klik dan boven aan de pagina op. "mijn verhaal op video" misschien heb je er wat aan.

Groetjes Madje

----------


## Krisss

[QUOTE=Ronald68;88308]Paroxetine wordt, aldus mijn huisarts, veel voorgeschreven door huisartsen als AD. De lusteloosheid is overigens bij mij volledig verdwenen, alleen nog die vervelende gewichtstoename.

Folle lok en seine foar 2013 zoals we dat hier zeggen xD

Groeten Ronald[/QUOTE

Hey Ronald , 
Ik ben dus bij de dokter geweest en was de naam ervan vergeten;( , ik heb nu xanax bij gehad van 2 mg en dit werk wel , ik ben niet meer angstig maar wel moe nog ;( maar je kan nie alles hebben zeker ?  :Wink:  
Ik hoop voor jou dat jij je gewicht dan ook terug goed krijgt , maar langs de andere kant ... Als je je goed voelt  :Wink:  

Enne .. De beste wensen nog voor 2013 !!!!

----------


## Krisss

Hey madje, 

Kga je verhaal morgen als eerste lezen als ik terug thuis ben. 
Ik hou je op de hoogte als ik het gezien heb . Ik vind het erg leuk dat jullie zo spontaan reageren en wetende dat ik niet alleen ben . 
Ik hoop met jou vid ook nog wijzer word . 

Gelukkig nieuwjaar nog tussen haakjes  :Wink:  

Greetz

----------


## Madje

Ook voor jou een gelukkig nieuwjaar.

----------


## Krisss

Hoi madje , 

Thx , Ik heb al enkele malen getracht die link te openen zonder resultaat, 
Kan de server niet vinden zegt ie ? 
Kan normaal alles openen via mijn iPhone maar ga morgen eens via de laptop proberen.

Ik hou je op de hoogte ! 
Greetz Kris

----------


## Ronald68

@Krisss Dat gewicht interesseert me niet zo veel, als ik maar lekker in mijn vel zit.

----------


## Krisss

Hey Ronald , 

In principe heb je wel gelijk hoor ;-)

----------


## anita296

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik heb de reactie's gelezen en ik krijg er kippevel van!
Ik zelf heb al 3 jaar een ernstige paniekstoornis.
Ik weet precies waar jullie over praten.
Ik heb al vele soorten medicijnen geprobeerd maar tot op heden geen resultaat.
5 weken terug heb ik mijn laatste sertraline geslikt na een lange afbouw periode (hels)
Ik zou zo graag een dag zonder deze aanvallen willen,dat is al 3 jaar geleden!
Inmiddels kan ik niet meer alleen naar de winkel ,ben 100% afgekeurd dus mijn wereldje is erg klein geworden.
Toch blijf ik hopen op dat ene wondermiddeltje wat bij mij past en waar mijn leven weer een klein beetje makkelijker door word.
Ik wens iedereen die dit mee maakt veel succes en vooral heel veel begrip van de buitenwereld!

anoniempje

----------


## Krisss

> Hallo Allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb de reactie's gelezen en ik krijg er kippevel van!
> Ik zelf heb al 3 jaar een ernstige paniekstoornis.
> Ik weet precies waar jullie over praten.
> Ik heb al vele soorten medicijnen geprobeerd maar tot op heden geen resultaat.
> 5 weken terug heb ik mijn laatste sertraline geslikt na een lange afbouw periode (hels)
> Ik zou zo graag een dag zonder deze aanvallen willen,dat is al 3 jaar geleden!
> Inmiddels kan ik niet meer alleen naar de winkel ,ben 100% afgekeurd dus mijn wereldje is erg klein geworden.
> ...



Hey Anita , 

Ik weet perfect wat je doormaakt , bij mij slaat ook niets aan. 
Ik kom gelukkig nog wel buiten maar dit is fors minder geworden dan voorheen. 
Ik ben altijd een heel sociaal iemand geweest en dit word steeds moeilijker voor mij. Heb voor het minste zenuwen enz ..
Bang voor een paniekaanval te krijgen en weet me moeilijk te gedragen dan. 
Vind het lastig om steeds de huisarts lastig te vallen maar ik denk grotendeels dat ik dit extremer gekregen heb sinds vele operaties . 
In 2012 ben ik 3 keer in 1 week geopereerd geweest en dit in spoed .
Voordien heb ik nooit geen zenuwen gehad voor ziekenhuizen en nu kan ik het niet meer ruiken. 
Langs 1 kant denk ik dat ik soms iets ergs krijg en moet opgenomen worden maar ik ben nog net nuchter genoeg te weten dat dit aan mezelf ligt en er niets aan de hand is . 
Ik wil langs 1 kant opgenomen wordenmaar langs de andere kant het vertrouwen in de ziekenhuizen ook kwijt. 
Ik hoop natuurlijk dt ook jij hiervan afgeraakt net zoals iedereen die dit doormaakt want het is echter een hatelijk gevoel. 

Vind het heel leuk toch reacties te lezen en lotgenoten hun verhaal een beetje te kennen, er zijn er hier die er toch vanaf geraken dus zullen we de moed nog maar niet verliezen zeker . 

Veel succes gewenst voor iedereen die hier nood aan heeft , 

Grtz Kris

----------


## Quincy2010

Beste Kris 

Ik zie dat je al een hele weg door hebt gemaakt.
Als ik jouw verhaal lees dan zou het beste kunnen zijn dat jij zeer geholpen kan worden met een EMDR-Therapie.
Deze behandeling werkt goed voor acute en Post Traumatische Stressstoornis PTSS, en ik denk - als ik het zo lees - dat jij last hebt van een traumatische gebeurtenis en dat zijn je drie operaties die je in een week met spoed moest ondergaan.
Dat is niet niks en hiervoor zijn buiten medicatie ( psychofarmaca ook andere behandelingen.
Ik zal ze eens benoemen.


EMDR Therapie = Eye Movement Desensitization Reprocessing = een krachtige medthode voor de behandeling van acute en Post Traumatische Stressstoornis PTSS.
Bij een dergelijke behandeling krijg je het verzoek je meest dramatische of nare momenten van de traumatische gebeurtenis in herinnering op te roepen, dat wil zeggen; het beeld met de daaraan verbonden congitieve gevoels en lichamelijke reacties.
Daarna wordt er een afleidende stimulans aangeboden waar jij je op moet concentreren. Je volgt de handen van je therapeut of het knipperlicht dat op en neer gaat. Deze handen of het lichtje gaan in de horizontale richting op en neer.
Men noemt dit 'het geheim van de bewegenmde vingers '. Er zijn ook EMDR apparaten.
Na deze behandeling vraagt de therapeut weer op nieuw naar je cognitieve gevoelens en je lichamelijke reacties.

_Cognitie = weten of kennen en staat ook voor mentale activiteiten zoals de processen van leren, waarnemen, herinneren, denken, interpreteren, geloven en probleemoplossen._

Overingen bij deze EMDR appaten moet je ook een sensor in je duimen vasthouden en een koptelefoon ophouden.
Je hoort dan klikjes en in de duimen voel je trillingen en dit gaat allemaal gelijk met je oogbewegingen.
De therapeut gaat op deze wijze door totdat je geen nieuwe associaties meer hebt aan het naarste moment van de gebeurtenis.
je merkt dan dat je spanningen en angsten weg zijn.
Daarna wordt de positieve cognitie net zo lang gekoppeld aan de herinnering totdat zij geloofwaardig is geworden voor jou en deze geen lichamelijke spanning meer voelt.
Uiteindelijk leidt de EMDR tot een cognitieve herinterpretatie en krijgen onprettige herinneringen een positievere geruststellende betekenis en is de lichamelijke spanning opgeheven.

Deze therapie is veel effectiever dan de medicaties die vaak niet werken en alleen bijwerkingen vertonen.

Er is ook een_ interapy_ ontwikkeld, een kortdurende behandeling via internetm waarbij behandelingsprotecol voor posttraumatische stress wordt gevolgd.
Surf eens naar google om hierin de weg te vinden.

Ook kun je met een psycholoog in contact komen voor _congitieve therapie_ ( gesprektherapie).

Denk hier eens over na, maar in jou geval is EMDR volgens mij een grote uitkomst.

Suc6 Quincy 2010 


er zijn ook mogelijkheden voor

----------


## Quincy2010

> Hallo Allemaal,
> 
> Ik heb de reactie's gelezen en ik krijg er kippevel van!
> Ik zelf heb al 3 jaar een ernstige paniekstoornis.
> Ik weet precies waar jullie over praten.
> Ik heb al vele soorten medicijnen geprobeerd maar tot op heden geen resultaat.
> 5 weken terug heb ik mijn laatste sertraline geslikt na een lange afbouw periode (hels)
> Ik zou zo graag een dag zonder deze aanvallen willen,dat is al 3 jaar geleden!
> Inmiddels kan ik niet meer alleen naar de winkel ,ben 100% afgekeurd dus mijn wereldje is erg klein geworden.
> ...


Beste Anita,

Wat is bij jou de oorzaak van je ernstige paniekstoornis?

----------


## anita296

Hallo,

Dat is een goeie!
Dat is een vraag die mij al zo vaak is gesteld,maar ik weet het niet.
Ik heb al vanaf 1993,sinds de geboorte van mijn dochter alle wegen bewandeld.(tot nu zonder resultaat)
Het zal best met mijn verleden te maken kunnen hebben, was 19 mocht ik voor het eerst naar de stad, heb altijd heel hard moeten werken thuis. Maakte niet uit wat ik deed als ik maar aan het werk was. dus sociaal contact met leeftijdgenoten was er niet!
Wat ik wel weet dat hoe ouder ik word, hoe erger de aanvallen worden.
Ik vind het een zwaar leven mag je best weten! Ik moet het gewoon accepteren,maar dat is niet makkelijk voor mij! 
Ik heb altijd hard gewerkt maar dat kan ik niet meer. Ik wil alles pefect hebben en heb ook nog dwangmatige handelingen.
Tientallen keren alles controleren gas,stroom enz.
Dus ik denk dat het echt uit het verleden komt en te laat hulp ben gaan zoeken.

groet

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Anita,

Je bent nooit te laat om hulp te zoeken, want er zijn verschrikkelijk veel mogelijkheden.
Ik zie in je schrijven dat je een controle dwang hebt en alles moet controleren voordat je echt rust hebt.
Zie je gas stroom als een gevaar en je wilt die ireële caastrofe uitbannen door veelvoudig te controleren.

Jij zou veel baat kunnen hebben bij exposuretherapie.
Dit wordt meestal in een academische ziekenhuis gegeven en met een verwijzing van de huisarts zouden er toch mogelijkheid moeten zijn.
Exposuretherapie brengt je in contact met de gevreesde stimuli.
Er zijn verschillende mogelijkheden op dit gebied en veel patiënten met jou klachten van obsessieve en compulsieve stoornis hebben hier zeer goed baat bij.

Kun je me vertellen waar je eigenlijk angst voor hebt.
Zoek eens diep in je verleden, wat er thuis gebeurd is, waardoor je dit syndroom ontwikkeld hebt.
Dit alles vanlt onder obsessieve compulsieve stoornissen en in deze tijd zijn er nieuwe mogelijkheden waardoor jij hier vanaf kunt komen, maar je moet even de weg gewezen worden.

Als je meer wilt weten of vertellen over je jeugd kun je me ook mailen op [email protected]


Hartelijke groet,

Quincy 2010

----------


## Krisss

[QUOTE=Quincy2010;88659]Beste Kris 

Ik zie dat je al een hele weg door hebt gemaakt.
Als ik jouw verhaal lees dan zou het beste kunnen zijn dat jij zeer geholpen kan worden met een EMDR-Therapie.
Deze behandeling werkt goed voor acute en Post Traumatische Stressstoornis PTSS, en ik denk - als ik het zo lees - dat jij last hebt van een traumatische gebeurtenis en dat zijn je drie operaties die je in een week met spoed moest ondergaan.
Dat is niet niks en hiervoor zijn buiten medicatie ( psychofarmaca ook andere behandelingen.
Ik zal ze eens benoemen.


EMDR Therapie = Eye Movement Desensitization Reprocessing = een krachtige medthode voor de behandeling van acute en Post Traumatische Stressstoornis PTSS.
Bij een dergelijke behandeling krijg je het verzoek je meest dramatische of nare momenten van de traumatische gebeurtenis in herinnering op te roepen, dat wil zeggen; het beeld met de daaraan verbonden congitieve gevoels en lichamelijke reacties.
Daarna wordt er een afleidende stimulans aangeboden waar jij je op moet concentreren. Je volgt de handen van je therapeut of het knipperlicht dat op en neer gaat. Deze handen of het lichtje gaan in de horizontale richting op en neer.
Men noemt dit 'het geheim van de bewegenmde vingers '. Er zijn ook EMDR apparaten.
Na deze behandeling vraagt de therapeut weer op nieuw naar je cognitieve gevoelens en je lichamelijke reacties.

_Cognitie = weten of kennen en staat ook voor mentale activiteiten zoals de processen van leren, waarnemen, herinneren, denken, interpreteren, geloven en probleemoplossen._

Overingen bij deze EMDR appaten moet je ook een sensor in je duimen vasthouden en een koptelefoon ophouden.
Je hoort dan klikjes en in de duimen voel je trillingen en dit gaat allemaal gelijk met je oogbewegingen.
De therapeut gaat op deze wijze door totdat je geen nieuwe associaties meer hebt aan het naarste moment van de gebeurtenis.
je merkt dan dat je spanningen en angsten weg zijn.
Daarna wordt de positieve cognitie net zo lang gekoppeld aan de herinnering totdat zij geloofwaardig is geworden voor jou en deze geen lichamelijke spanning meer voelt.
Uiteindelijk leidt de EMDR tot een cognitieve herinterpretatie en krijgen onprettige herinneringen een positievere geruststellende betekenis en is de lichamelijke spanning opgeheven.

Deze therapie is veel effectiever dan de medicaties die vaak niet werken en alleen bijwerkingen vertonen.

Er is ook een_ interapy_ ontwikkeld, een kortdurende behandeling via internetm waarbij behandelingsprotecol voor posttraumatische stress wordt gevolgd.
Surf eens naar google om hierin de weg te vinden.

Ook kun je met een psycholoog in contact komen voor _congitieve therapie_ ( gesprektherapie).

Denk hier eens over na, maar in jou geval is EMDR volgens mij een grote uitkomst.

Suc6 Quincy 2010 


Hey Quincy,

Dank je wel voor je leuke reactie . 
Nadat ik jou verhaal gelezen had , was ik terug langs mijn huisarts gegaan. 
Ik had het er met haar over gehad en zij was hier echter skeptisch over.

Er waren volgens haar nog niet echt resultaten met geboekt en dus wie ben ik om haar tegen te spreken .
Ik heb ondertussen weer met deanxit gestopt en heb siprilexa 10mg en xanax retard maar word er allemaal weemoedig van. 

Toch erg merci voor je hulp quincy , grtz Kris

----------


## Quincy2010

Laat je niet door de huisarts ompraten.
Bij EMDR therapie zijn uitstekende resultaten geboekt.
Zij kent waarschijnlijk deze behandeliung niet of is er niet voldoende over geïnformeerd.
Misschien moet je toch eens doorzetten en eens iun je omgeving kijken voor een erkende EMDR-therapeut.
Bij onze zoon zijn hier uitstekende resultaten bereikt en ik weet ook van anderen.

Laat je niet zo snel van d ekaart brengen en denk zeker niet van wie ben ik om tegen haar te spreken.
Het gaat om jou paniek en zij hoeft daar niet mee te leven.
Je hebt een patiëntenrecht en daar gaat het om.
Als zij jou een verwijsbrief geeft, dan is kan ze ook het resultaat zien, jij gaat het haar bewijzen.
Ik zou haar nog eens op een leuke manier proberen te overtuigen, niet geschoten is altijd mis.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## Krisss

> Laat je niet door de huisarts ompraten.
> Bij EMDR therapie zijn uitstekende resultaten geboekt.
> Zij kent waarschijnlijk deze behandeliung niet of is er niet voldoende over geïnformeerd.
> Misschien moet je toch eens doorzetten en eens iun je omgeving kijken voor een erkende EMDR-therapeut.
> Bij onze zoon zijn hier uitstekende resultaten bereikt en ik weet ook van anderen.
> 
> Laat je niet zo snel van d ekaart brengen en denk zeker niet van wie ben ik om tegen haar te spreken.
> Het gaat om jou paniek en zij hoeft daar niet mee te leven.
> Je hebt een patiëntenrecht en daar gaat het om.
> ...


Hey quincy , 

Ik denk wel dat ze de beste bedoelingen heeft met mij maar het is niet altijd even gemakkelijk om er degelijke oplossingen voor te vinden . Heb ook altijd netjes gewerkt , maar momenteel ben ik op ziekenkas omdat het me echt niet meer lukt en ik sta een beetje met men rug tegen de muur . 

Mijn huisartse zei me dat ik niet enkel met therapie geholpen ben ook niet en moest zeker medicatie nemen maar de juiste medicatie vinden is blijkbaar ook niet simpel . Ronald van hier op het forum gaf me ook al een naam van medicatie en ik verdraag ze echter niet , ik heb echter enkel last van de vervelende bijwerkingen . 

Ik zal het mijn huisartse nog eens voorstellen zodra ik er weer kom want ik vind het vervelend dat ik er haar zoveel mee belast eerlijk gezegd en daarom dt ik lotgenoten wilden horen of er al geholpen waren want alles word redelijk beperkter en ik ben altijd een heel sociale gast geweest en ik heb er nu soms moeite mee en wil dit echter vermijden . 

Ik ben blij dat het voor je zoon wel goed gekomen is en je zo behulpzaam bent naar andere toe . 

Vriendelijke greetings , Kris

----------


## anita296

Hallo ,

Ik heb wel EMDR therapy gehad, zonder resultaat!
Ik heb een ordner vol gegevens psycholoog psyater tig soorten therapy medicatie enz.
En ik ben niet iemand die bij de pakken neer gaat zitten, maar als mijn dag slecht is, kan hoe graag ik het ook wil niks!
Het is voor een ander heel makkelijk om raad te geven , maar was het maar zo makkelijk.
Dan waren er weinig mensen met dit soort problemen.
Het is allemaal goed bedoeld maar het werkt nou eenmaal niet zo.

groet

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Anita,

het kan best dat EMDR therapie niet goed slaagt, maar dan is er ooknog exposure therapie.
Het ligt eraan welke vorm van paniekstoornis je hebt.
Ik kan jullie alleen dit advies geven, maar of het werkt dat moet je zelf uitproberen.
Bij onze zoon had het een prima effect en dat wil ik even weergeven, dat het toch kan.
In elke geval veel sterkte en moed, want dat hebben jullie zeker nodig.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy

----------


## Ronald68

Als ik dit allemaal zo lees, mag ik ge gelukkig prijzen dat ik met (slechts) 20mg paroxetine helemaal top voel, zelfs beter dan ooit. Ik denk helemaal niet na over afbouwen.
Hopelijk komen jullie er ook weer boven op.

----------


## Krisss

Hey iedereen hier ,

Heeft er toevallig iemand kennis met het medicament sipralexa 10 mg.?
Ik heb de eerste 4 dagen een heel genomen s'morgens maar dit was een ramp eerlijk gezegd. 
Ik had vrijwel dadelijk na een kwartiertje a twintig minuten last van diaree , echt fel buikpijn en serieuze maagpijn. 
Heb wel een heel gevoelige maag - lever en vraag me af of dit wel echt gepast is voor me. 
Ik weet dat ik geen bijsluiters mag lezen maar na twee dagen heb ik hem toch er even bijgenomen. 
Was een beetje sterker dan mezelf . 

Ik heb dus vandaag , een halfje genomen en ik moet wel zeggen dat men buikpijn minder is , tot hiertoe geen buikloop meer gehad enkel nog hartkloppingen. En pak al iedere dag een beta blokker in die ik van de hartspecialist voorgeschreven gekregen had een maand of 4 geleden. Ik heb een week zo een kastje moeten aanhangen en daaruit bleek dat mijn hartslag soms van 40 naar 146 gaat en met die beta blokker heb ik er geen last meer van gehad maar nu met die sipralexa heb ik er een beetje last van daarom ik toch wel graag iemand gehoord had die deze medicatie nog gehad heeft ? 

En mijn huisarts is de hele week op verlof nu ;-( en ben een beetje bang dat aan mijn paniekstoornis geen einde komt en ik wil dit niet meer eerlijk gezegd . 

Bedankt om mijn verhaal te lezen en hopelijk tot hoors , 

Erg mercykes alvast , 

Grtz Kris

----------


## Quincy2010

Hoi Kriss,

Op het forum staat een onderwerp: "al twee weken zien van sypralexa".
Misschien kun je daar lotgenoten vinden.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy.

----------


## Krisss

> Hoi Kriss,
> 
> Op het forum staat een onderwerp: "al twee weken zien van sypralexa".
> Misschien kun je daar lotgenoten vinden.
> 
> Hartelijke groet,
> 
> Quincy.


Heykes Quincy , 

Heel erg mercykes , echt wel . Kga is vlug zoeken . 

Grtz Kris ,

----------


## Quincy2010

> Heykes Quincy , 
> 
> Heel erg mercykes , echt wel . Kga is vlug zoeken . 
> 
> Grtz Kris ,


Ik had een fout geschreven, het moet zijn: "al twee weken ziek van syprolexa"
Waar het precies staat weet ik niet maar als je even doorzoekt vind je het wel.


Een fijn weekend,

Quincy

----------


## Quincy2010

> Ik had een fout geschreven, het moet zijn: "al twee weken ziek van syprolexa"
> Waar het precies staat weet ik niet maar als je even doorzoekt vind je het wel.
> 
> 
> Een fijn weekend,
> 
> Quincy


Hoi Kris,

Het staat op het forum onder psychisch welzijn & anti depressiva

Suc6  :Smile: 
Quincy

----------


## Krisss

Hoi Quincy , 

Ja ga daar Es' kijken want vond het niet direct ;-(
Mercykes Quincy ,

Grtz Kris ,

----------


## Mona36

Hallo Kris,
Ik heb Sipralexa vijf jaar lang genomen tegen een depressie en angststoornis. Dat was de eerste keer dat ik met AD in aanraking kwam. Het was wel voorgeschreven door mn psychiater. Ik heb met dit medicijn héél goede ervaringen maar idd de eerste twee weken dat ik het nam had ik ook last van bijwerkingen. Misselijkheid, diarree. Ik heb eerst 3 dagen een half genomen, dan een week een hele tablet en ik moest dan naar een anderhalve tablet gaan 15mg. Eventjes volhouden, de ongemakken zijn niet leuk maar na een tijdje ga je je beter voelen. Ik moest ook nog voor mn angsten xanax retard van 0,5 mg gebruiken.
Ik hoop dat de Sipralexa jou zal helpen zoals het bij mij heeft gedaan.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## Krisss

Hey Mona , 

Dank je voor je reactie :-)
Blij te lezen dat het jou geholpen heeft. 
Heb je helemaal geen aanvallen meer als ik mag vragen? 

Grtz Kris

----------


## Mona36

Hey Kris,
Ik heb na 5 jaar sipralexa nemen een atypische depressie ontwikkeld. Vorig jaar heel wat tegengeslagen gekent waardoor ik op automatische piloot ben gaan leven. Dus de sipralexa hielp me niet zoals het zou moeten. Ik heb sipralexa altijd als mn redding gezien in het begin moest ik er wel Xanax bijnemen maar door een goede psychiater is het afbouwen van Xanax me heel goed gelukt, dus ik kon alleen voort met de sipralexa. Mn depressie en angsten waren weg. Dus ik heb echt heel positieve ervaringen met dit AD. Maar ik geef je één raad, luister altijd naar je lichaam want dat is wat we dikwijls vergeten als het wat beter gaat. Dan gaan we door net of er niets gebeurt is en dat mag je nooit doen op automatische piloot gaan leven. Je leven moet je bewust leven.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## jolanda27

@ Mona, dat zijn wijze woorden.

----------


## Krisss

Hey Mona , 

Bedankt voor je snelle reactie ;-) . Ik weet niet echt of ik automatische piloot sta maar ik besef wel dt het leven zoals nu niet echt zinvol is voor mij . Begrijp me niet verkeerd : ik heb geen zelfmoordgedachten maar wil echt een einde aan dit gevoel. 
Ik neem het vooral om paniekaanvallen en kan mijn emoties slecht de baas eerlijk gezegd . Mijn nevenwerkingen zijn idd ondertussen wel verdwenen maar ik ben nog steeds niet optimaal. 
Ik heb nu pas nog iemand verloren verleden week en ik ben wel blij dat ik de medicatie neem want ik kan zo een dingen moeilijk een plaats geven. Ik ben iets te gevoelig voor bepaalde onderwerpen en heb dan verleden jaar 3 serieuze operaties gehad op 1 week tijd en kan er niet zo goed meer tegen integenstelling tot vroeger .

Ik ga al niet te graag op controle meer gewoon omdat ik bang ben dt ik weer de operatietafel op moet . 
Ik neem mijn xanax retard nu 1 x in de voormiddag en de sipralexa ook . 

Voor de rest heb ik zo nu en dan eens een gesprek maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik er niet zo heel veel aan. 
Heb jij nog goede gesprekken gehad met je psychiater of een soort van therapie gehad ? 

Grtz Kris en echt dank voor je reactie en ik vind je uitleg wel knap gezegd .

----------


## Mona36

Hey Kris,
Ik begrijp je echt volledig dat je van die slechte gevoelens vanaf wilt. Liever vandaag nog dan morgen. Je moet de Sipralexa echt tijd geven om zn werking optimaal te laten worden. Als het na 2 maanden niet is zoals het zou moeten kan de dosis altijd verhoogd worden. Ik moet zeggen, als ik de dosis moest verhogen had ik totaal geen bijwerkingen. Echt waar, eventjes een kans geven. Ik weet natuurlijk niet wat je hebt meegemaakt zodat je 3 serieuze operaties hebt gehad in een week tijd. Maar mssn moet je ervan uitgaan dat die operaties je leven hebben gered. 
Ik begrijp het ten zeerste dat emoties iets zijn waar je moeilijk mee om kan. Daarom zijn het ook emoties. Ik denk niet dat er een mens op de wereld bestaat die goed om kan met emoties. En ik bedoel natuurlijk de slechte. Negatief geladen emoties maken ons angstig. Maar de ene kan er beter mee om dan de andere. En natuurlijk als je iemand hebt verloren die je nauw aan het hart ligt maakt het allemaal des te moeilijker. Ik spreek echt uit ervaring.

Mijn psychiater ziet me nu elke maand, ook vooral omdat het zo slecht met me gaat. Meer uitleg daaromtrent zul je vinden in de rubriek Antidepressiva - vraag over Efexor, vandaag nog gepost.

Ik ga vanaf volgende week naar een psycholoog beginnen gaan, want ik heb ook zaken in mn leven meegemaakt die ik héél moeilijk een plaats kan geven. Ik ben ook een cursus Mindfulness begonnen en ik heb daar echt al wel zaken over mezelf geleerd. Waarvan ik dacht waarom heb ik dat allemaal nooit eerder ingezien. Maar je moet er echt voor openstaan om dit volgen. Vooral niets verwachten en veroordelen. Gewoon 8 weken volgen en dan zien dat je het in je dagelijkse leven kunt toepassen. Want die 8 weken zijn een begin voor de rest van je leven. Je gaat echt wat bewuster met bepaalde zaken om en je leert echt je lichaam kennen. Wat natuurlijk soms beangstigend kan zijn maar mssn ook wel een les.
Groetjes.
Mona

----------


## Krisss

Hey Mona , 

Ik ga sewwes uw artikel zeker lezen dat je vandaag nog gepost hebt en ik ga de medicatie zeker proberen vol te houden. 
Ik hoop niet dat ze moeten verhoogd worden eerlijk gezegd omdat ik natuurlijk mindere behoefte heb en vermits ik mijn vriendin ook niet te kort wil doen maakt dit het allemaal niet gemakkelijker. Over mindfulness heb ik nog nooit gehoord eerlijk gezegd . 
Ik hoop dat jij er ook helemaal doorkomt maar ik twijfel niet aan jou eerlijk gezegd.

Ik probeer mijn xanax soms stilletjes te laten uit mijn eigen houtje maar dan rond de middag ben ik ontzettend nerveus dus moet ik hem dan toch weer innemen. 
Ik probeer niet te afhankelijk te zijn van zulke pillen omdat ik bang ben dat ik er niet vanaf geraak . 

Ik hoop dat jij je moeilijke zaken ook een plaatsje kan geven.

Laat zeker iets weten als je wil hoe het gaat. 
Ik zoek straks je ander artikel op.

Grtz Kris

----------


## Anita Eeltink

Dag allemaal,

Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en ik realiseer me na het lezen van bovenstaande posts hoe zwaar mensen met een angststoornis het hebben. Dat is echt Afschuwelijk.Ik weet dat niet iedereen zit te wachten op ongevraagde goedbedoelde adviezen. Je zult vast al heel veel hebben geprobeerd met wisselend resultaat. Maar toch...en wie er niet op zit te wachten: scroll rustig verder. 
Afijn, je bent blijven lezen. Ik hoop dat je wat zult hebben aan de volgende informatie. Want dat is wat ik oprecht hoop.
Heb je al eens gehoord van EFT therapie? Emotionaliteit Freedom Techniques. Geen onzin, niets vaags... Wel effectief bij 85% van de cliënten en sterk in opkomst. Ook bij de reguliere geestelijke gezondheidszorg. Wie meer wil weten kan googlen of op mijn site kijken voor meer informatie. Pillen zijn soms nodig, absoluut. Maar er zijn ook andere methodes. Ik raad overigens niemand aan om zonder overleg met zijn behandelaar te stoppen met medicatie. De combinatie reguliere zorg en 'andere' zorg is ook heel goed mogelijk.

Sterkte aan iedereen die leeft met angst.

Anita Eeltink

----------


## Anita Eeltink

Message deleted

----------


## Krisss

Hey Anita , 

Jouw Message is deleted ? Weet niet hoe het komt ? 

Greets, Kris

----------


## Quincy2010

> Dag allemaal,
> 
> Ik ben nieuw op dit forum en ik realiseer me na het lezen van bovenstaande posts hoe zwaar mensen met een angststoornis het hebben. Dat is echt Afschuwelijk.Ik weet dat niet iedereen zit te wachten op ongevraagde goedbedoelde adviezen. Je zult vast al heel veel hebben geprobeerd met wisselend resultaat. Maar toch...en wie er niet op zit te wachten: scroll rustig verder. 
> Afijn, je bent blijven lezen. Ik hoop dat je wat zult hebben aan de volgende informatie. Want dat is wat ik oprecht hoop.
> Heb je al eens gehoord van EFT therapie? Emotionaliteit Freedom Techniques. Geen onzin, niets vaags... Wel effectief bij 85% van de cliënten en sterk in opkomst. Ook bij de reguliere geestelijke gezondheidszorg. Wie meer wil weten kan googlen of op mijn site kijken voor meer informatie. Pillen zijn soms nodig, absoluut. Maar er zijn ook andere methodes. Ik raad overigens niemand aan om zonder overleg met zijn behandelaar te stoppen met medicatie. De combinatie reguliere zorg en 'andere' zorg is ook heel goed mogelijk.
> 
> Sterkte aan iedereen die leeft met angst.
> 
> Anita Eeltink


Hoi Anita,

Dat klopt wat je zegt EFT en ook EMDR zijn best goede behandelingen die sterk in opkomst zijn en goede resultaten hebben.

Hartelijke groet,

Quincy.

----------


## topline

wat jij opnoemt die heb ik ook al gehad en had alleen maar last van de bijwerkingen en had er spijtig genoeg niks verder aan.
Had constant het gevoel van iets misdaan te hebben en echt bange gedachten.
Nu sinds gisteren heb ik de deanxit genomen s avonds en ik ben vandaag weer zo zenuwachtig en ben extreem moe de laatste tijd. :-( echt heel vervelend.
Ik ben echt blij dat jij ook geholpen bent , dat geeft me een beetje moed om door te zetten want ik zou zo weer met de medicatie stoppen omdat ik het nu constant heb.
Ik hoop ooit zo ver te staan in mijn schoenen als jij, dan zal ik me heel gelukkig prijzen.

----------


## Krisss

> wat jij opnoemt die heb ik ook al gehad en had alleen maar last van de bijwerkingen en had er spijtig genoeg niks verder aan.
> Had constant het gevoel van iets misdaan te hebben en echt bange gedachten.
> Nu sinds gisteren heb ik de deanxit genomen s avonds en ik ben vandaag weer zo zenuwachtig en ben extreem moe de laatste tijd. :-( echt heel vervelend.
> Ik ben echt blij dat jij ook geholpen bent , dat geeft me een beetje moed om door te zetten want ik zou zo weer met de medicatie stoppen omdat ik het nu constant heb.
> Ik hoop ooit zo ver te staan in mijn schoenen als jij, dan zal ik me heel gelukkig prijzen.


Beste topline ,

Ik ben nog steeds met siprilexa bezig van 20 mg ondertussen samen met xanax en ik ga naar een psycholoog en 1 x in de maand naar een psychiater om het onderliggend probleem op te lossen hopelijk . 
Ik voel me ondertussen wel minder beangstigd met de medicatie uiteindelijk vermoed ik maar ze gaan uitzoeken welk ik er nog moet bijnemen.. 
Ik wil natuurlijk ook niet zoals een ( zombie ) rondlopen dus .. Deanxit deed bij mij zijn werk totaal niet ;-( en ik kom gelukkig ook geen kg bij ;-) , Miss voor de vrouwtjes ook leuk. Ikzelf heb een normaal gewicht en mijn gewicht is 2 kg minder maar waarsch door minder eten ? Hopelijk komt het voor jou.. Greetz Kris

----------

